# Mating ritual



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

of swordtails and mollies?? What do they do? How do they do it?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the male usually bugs the female with his fins straight out.

are you sure you wanna know the second question?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes! I've seen the whole fin dance thing......and then he would put his mouth toward her whateveryoucallit. What the hell is a fish's ass called?? LOL!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Yes! I've seen the whole fin dance thing......and then he would put his mouth toward her whateveryoucallit. What the hell is a fish's ass called?? LOL!


Hmmmm.... what could it be?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oooh........smarty pants.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

......an ass


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Ah..........well, I guess I need to brush up on my terminology, huh? 

But really, what are they doing? Have I read something about the sperm being in the males mouth or am I on drugs?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds liek some strong stuff......

Molly males sometimes help with delivering the fry. Ive heard of the male also defending the planted area where the fry hide...
Could also be the opposit eend of the spectrum where the male might be trying to eat the fry right when they get out!

But either way the action that your viewing is pretty normal of mollies (dont know squat about sword tails)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Well crap. lol.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my male molly swims around the female with its fins all out. it looks cool. u can see the male put his thing into the girls thing right behind its ass fins


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I've not gotten to see the actual fertilization process but I've seen them do their little dance. Its pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Ah..........well, I guess I need to brush up on my terminology, huh?
> 
> But really, what are they doing? Have I read something about the sperm being in the males mouth or am I on drugs?


I beleive its called an anus. :lol:


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I need a smiley sticking out its tongue for durbkat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Like this one







? LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

YES! OR this one


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Where are you getting these at?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

All over the place. I run a local forum of moms and I have a TON of smileys in photobucket.


















Feel free to steal what you like.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Could you give me the link to your photobucket account so I can see all your simleys as it would help by adding more simleys to my forum?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I can do that..............just one second and I'll send you a private message.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh God, I just realized......there are "pornographic" smileys too........(I know you are 15, it isn't as if they are actual HUMANS doing anything so thats no biggie).  But just so you know, there are "naughty" smilies....... There are some curse words in some blinkies too. Just be forewarned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

So I take it you found some you like??


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep, I found alot that I like and there is alot on my forum that you don't have, so if you want you can join my forum and check it out and look at all the simleys I have.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I will do that, thanks! I have to admit, I peeked at your forum last night, but I was only there a second before I went to bed. I'll look at your smilies tonight.


----------

